# Locating sprinkler heads app



## Tim80 (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm wondering if anyone has seen a product that maps out existing sprinkler heads. Of course I know I can find them by turning on the system, but what I would like is to be able to find them all without turning on the system and have everything get wet. I'm thinking of an app where I could take my phone and place it directly over the sprinkler head and record it's gps coordinates. Then, I could always find them just by knowing exactly where they're located. As a bonus, it would be cool if you could overlay the coordinates onto a Google map of you property and see you system.

Is there anything like that out there?

Alternatively, anybody have a way to find their heads without turning on the system?

Thanks.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

@Tim80 twitching with coat hangers will help you find the pipes


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

GPS isn't accurate enough for that.

You could glue AirTags on all of them. 

Or just add flags and locate the flags until you learn their positions.


----------



## Tim80 (Sep 4, 2021)

San said:


> GPS isn't accurate enough for that.
> 
> You could glue AirTags on all of them.
> 
> *Or just add flags and locate the flags until you learn their positions.*


I have 80 heads. I know generally where they are at, but there's always a few that I can't find.

My other thought is to attach my air compressor and pop them up that way. I know it's not enough to clear the lines in the fall, but I think it would have enough pressure/volume to raise the heads. I guess the ones that don't pop would still at least hiss.

I've also thought of a large metal washer near each one so I could locate with my metal detector.

Still, some sort of gps would be cool.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Tim80 said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > GPS isn't accurate enough for that.
> ...


What are you using for a controller? Can you pop 'em up quick with your phone if you are near where they should be?

The Rachio controllers have a similar function in their setup but you manually place the heads on an aerial photo of your property.

Metal washer would work fairly well. But your detector doesn't already pick up the retraction spring ?


----------

